# Pr0tein B3asts Work Loadout



## Pr0teinB3ast (Dec 30, 2013)

Lighter for smoking stuff.
Sharpie for labeling things.
Microplane for Microplaning things.
Fishspat for spating things.
Thermometor <--dont really use it lol.
CKTG Spoons, because im to much of a rebel to go Gray Kunz
Wusthof Fine Steel <--honing stuff
Wusthof 8" Chef for opening things
Global Bread Knife
Global G-2 *" Chef Knife
Global Deboner 
Global Pairing knife
Fujiwara 120mm Petty <--strictly for peeling rustics.

I know its nothing high end, still looking for a badass carbon slicer. Then I will work on upgrading as needed or until the G-2 starts pissing me off.:bat:

Very jelly of some of your guys collections.


----------

